# Microsoft Habu



## Frederik S (Dec 26, 2006)

Razer and Microsoft have been known to produce some of the best gaming mice on the market. Not long ago the two competitors teamed up to create a new gaming mouse, the Microsoft Habu. This newcomer to the mouse market is of course packed with the latest technology that the two companies came up with. The design of the mouse is much like the old Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0, but you get some unique new features that only the Habu has.

*Show full review*


----------



## teh roxxors (Apr 24, 2007)

Apparently, people haven't been so happy with the mouse right out of the box, and installing the new drivers *AND *firmware (yes, this mouse needs firmware updates) is a hassle. The Microsoft Habu mouse has issues, and (unfortunately) only Microsoft has the answers.

People really should test the claims on the box when writing a review. For example, while you can reprogram all the various mouse buttons, games may not recognize the new assignments, even if they are simple, single key presses. While Windows business applications will recognize my new assignments (Page Up & Page Down) for buttons 4 & 5, no game will see the buttons at all. Even Logitech managed to get games to recognize key presses assigned to mouse buttons.

One thing is certain, however: It's a very smooth mouse. In games, you can immediately tell the difference between this mouse and other "gaming" mice, probably because the interpolling rate can be set as high as 1000 Hz.


----------

